# Hi, Welcome me back! :)



## scnd (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, i'm back after a long long time once again to obilterate the word games posts. 

After almost a year, life is once again exhausting.

Great!@!
Hello to all the faces (avatars, SNs?) that i remember so well and hello to all the new ones who don't yet know to leave well enough alone.


----------



## ash somers (Aug 7, 2008)

that would be me, hi, how's it going > ?


----------



## Hawke (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome back, scnd.


----------



## ohdear (Aug 7, 2008)

in those famous lines from Kotter....
welcome back, welcome back, welcome back.


----------



## Sam (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome back. Not that I know you, but I'm just being friendly.


----------



## terrib (Aug 7, 2008)

welcome back


----------



## Shinn (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello


----------



## moderan (Aug 7, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## Nickie (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## scnd (Aug 12, 2008)

ash somers said:


> that would be me, hi, how's it going > ?



Things are good, Thanks.

For those who don't remember me (more than most of you) I usually stuck to the "post baseless lies" thing. I actually want to get some new prompts done, i haven't really explored the inner scnd lately. ((Back to the cold and lonely repressed reality i go.))


----------



## WriterDude (Aug 12, 2008)

Yo.


----------



## MysticDreams (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------

